# shark city



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

what's up with all these sharks lately?

i dove the chevron and the russian freighter yesterday. dozens of sightings, but 2 different sharks for sure on the chevron (they didn't really mess with us) and 4 on the freighter (that messed with us). we talked to some guys at the freighter who said they saw a bunch of sharks as well and one big one ran them off the Pete Tide.

anyone else run an unusual amount of sharks recently? i have not been diving for a long time, but i have never seen so many sharks as we did on our trip yesterday!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, been tons out there. They killed the bite for us last weekend on the Tenneco and the Edge.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The number of sharks has been increasing the last few years. I saw sharks on 2 of the 3 sites I dove this weekend. None approached me though.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am curious as to why divers are seeing more sharks? I can understand the mass infusion of poirposes (sp?) but I dont understand the massive amounts of sharks. 

The only theory I have is that more people are spearfishing and more people are giving up their fish to the sharks. The shark learns that if they hear bubbles they come and investigate to see if them can get a free meal. Does that sound plausible?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

polar21 said:


> I am curious as to why divers are seeing more sharks? I can understand the mass infusion of poirposes (sp?) but I dont understand the massive amounts of sharks.
> 
> The only theory I have is that more people are spearfishing and more people are giving up their fish to the sharks. The shark learns that if they hear bubbles they come and investigate to see if them can get a free meal. Does that sound plausible?


Fishermen are also reporting more sharks on spots that folks do not dive. However, I feel that some divers unintentionally train sharks to come looking for an easy meal.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw my second one of the year on Saturday. I was on some bridge rubble heading up slowly was around 25 feet from surface just surrounded by snapper. A little bull shark came heading straight up towards me. He wasn't just hanging out, but swimming with a purpose to check me out (I didn't have a fish on me). He was between 4 1/2 to five feet. He came within 8-10 feet of me and turned around did a little circle and headed back down. We locked eyes the whole approach I could see him coming for about 25 feet I pointed my gun at him with the intention of poking him if he got in range and let out a big breathe of bubbles as he closed in that was all it took for him to lose interest.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

polar21 said:


> I am curious as to why divers are seeing more sharks? I can understand the mass infusion of poirposes (sp?) but I dont understand the massive amounts of sharks.
> 
> The only theory I have is that more people are spearfishing and more people are giving up their fish to the sharks. The shark learns that if they hear bubbles they come and investigate to see if them can get a free meal. Does that sound plausible?





WhackUmStackUm said:


> Fishermen are also reporting more sharks on spots that folks do not dive. However, I feel that some divers unintentionally train sharks to come looking for an easy meal.



yeah i have not been diving for a long time so i learn as much as i can from the people who have been doing it for years. they all tell me not to give up my catch if i can help it. first time i had to do it i was pretty nervous but when i poked the shark it took off. the vast majority of the time they do not bother me but i have had to poke a few.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Berry said:


> Saw my second one of the year on Saturday. I was on some bridge rubble heading up slowly was around 25 feet from surface just surrounded by snapper. A little bull shark came heading straight up towards me. He wasn't just hanging out, but swimming with a purpose to check me out (I didn't have a fish on me). He was between 4 1/2 to five feet. He came within 8-10 feet of me and turned around did a little circle and headed back down. We locked eyes the whole approach I could see him coming for about 25 feet I pointed my gun at him with the intention of poking him if he got in range and let out a big breathe of bubbles as he closed in that was all it took for him to lose interest.



i have heard a lot of people say that there are a bunch of sharks on rubble. i have not had the chance to find out for myself yet.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*sharks*

i picked up 2 divers at tex-edwards yesterday while fishing that came up running from sharks must have been 5-6 and 1 about 8' or so and i let him eat an aj to keep him off the divers it was a wild day for them thats for sure. but we fished all day and had a great time with the aj's and kings,snapper,triger,cobia, came home with kings and trigers left the rest for another day including the divers


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

wow!


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

*Aggressive shark*

This guy wouldn't quit. They can be very pushy on the rubble.

http://vimeo.com/49926917


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Been sharks all spring & summer long along the beaches. I just hope they get big enough to eat the democrat dolphins hanging around living off us. Eating every fish we catch. I'd rather a shark eat it than a Welfare Obama dolphin.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

The sharks are always there, you're just not seeing them. I see one on almost every dive I do offshore in the Gulf of Mexico. Often they circle at the edge of your visibility, so if you're task loaded, or busy looking for that hidden flounder or grouper, you're going to miss them.

Mostly you will see sandbar sharks (not bulls) who are territorial, but usually not dangerous. They will make an initial charge or two, and then disappear. 

You guys killing these sharks need to grow a pair, eat what you kill, or give up spearfishing, you're not bad-ass hunters killing bull sharks, you're scaredy-cats murdering sandbar sharks, and then bragging about it on youtube. 

I'll give the vimeo guy the benefit of the doubt, as the initial charge seemed pretty aggressive, but the other video I saw was just sad, and the bragging doesn't win you any points either.

Unless a shark is injured, it's not going to pick a real fight with you, it's going to charge you in an attempt to get you to leave, or to give up your fish. If you're a pussy, then the shark will know this from your heart rate, and erratic movements. Admittedly, it's easy to be a pussy with a shark charging at you. Stop. Slow down. Slow your breathing, calm yourself. This is usually enough to dissuade a shark. If it's not, swim _towards_ the shark. The shark will take this as you meaning business, and will back off, almost 100% of the time, even if you have bloody fish on your stringer.

I've been on hundreds of spearfishing trips, on all three Florida coasts, and in the straights of Florida too, I've been in the water with tigers, bulls, and a dozen other species of shark, I've hunted with scores of other spear-o's, and I've yet to see someone need to kill a shark, or have that need myself.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Public spots have always held a big number of sharks. I think there are more divers reporting them now. Public spots I almost always see sharks. I have seen a shark on one of my private spots.

Public spots get hit a lot and the sharks get fed either by fishermen or divers and a combination of both.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

El Kabong said:


> ...You guys killing these sharks need to grow a pair, eat what you kill, or give up spearfishing...


+1 :yes:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i came to grips long ago that sharks are always out there. like i said the vast majority of the ones i've seen are just cruising. i have only had a couple act aggressive enough for me to poke. first time i poked one i did what you said. i swam at it and stuck him and he took off (briefly). i know they're after the fish and not me but if after poking it a few times it doesn't leave me alone, i am taking it out. i'm not going to see how long i can poke it before it (probably accidentally) bites me.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Your in their space.. give respect and let them be


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw a big shark(6+ ft) in front of Dead Mans Island at around 10pm the other night. We were in our jon boat when it came up next to us. It was feeding on a school of Menhaden.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

El Kabong said:


> You guys killing these sharks need to grow a pair, eat what you kill, or give up spearfishing, you're not bad-ass hunters killing bull sharks, you're scaredy-cats murdering sandbar sharks, and then bragging about it on youtube.
> 
> 
> If you're a pussy, then the shark will know this from your heart rate, and erratic movements. Admittedly, it's easy to be a pussy with a shark charging at you. Stop. Slow down. Slow your breathing, calm yourself. This is usually enough to dissuade a shark. If it's not, swim _towards_ the shark. The shark will take this as you meaning business, and will back off, almost 100% of the time, even if you have bloody fish on your stringer.
> ...


OK, so your more of a man then this guy. I have never used a powerhead on anything, but I would have if I was in his fins. I would rather be a live pussy, then a dead one. Do I think the shark wants to eat the diver? NO! But all it needs to do is accidentally clip you with its teeth and it won't take long for you to bleed to death. Will it happen? Maybe not, but if it does you probably won't get a do over.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

El Kabong said:


> If you're a pussy, then the shark will know this from your heart rate, and erratic movements. Admittedly, it's easy to be a pussy with a shark charging at you. Stop. Slow down. Slow your breathing, calm yourself. This is usually enough to dissuade a shark. If it's not, swim _towards_ the shark. The shark will take this as you meaning business, and will back off, almost 100% of the time, even if you have bloody fish on your stringer.


Agreed.

This is how a girl (my wife) handles aggressive sharks. An instructional video...


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

did yall ever actually stick that shark, whackum?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

below me said:


> did yall ever actually stick that shark, whackum?


Nope. They sense your muscle contractions, so they seem to be able to dodge the spear most of the time.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

El Kabong said:


> The sharks are always there, you're just not seeing them. I see one on almost every dive I do offshore in the Gulf of Mexico. Often they circle at the edge of your visibility, so if you're task loaded, or busy looking for that hidden flounder or grouper, you're going to miss them.
> 
> Mostly you will see sandbar sharks (not bulls) who are territorial, but usually not dangerous. They will make an initial charge or two, and then disappear.
> 
> ...


Wow man! Strong words for a guy with some pretty wimpy advice of your own for a shark encounter. Now I will admit that you are certainly more experienced in diving than me because QUOTE:

“I've been on hundreds of spearfishing trips, on all *three* Florida coasts, and in the straights of Florida too”

1. Gulf Coast
2. Atlantic Coast
3. ?
4. “straights of Florida too”

……But back to shark encounter tactics.

You say:

“If you're a pussy, then the shark will know this from your heart rate, and erratic movements. Admittedly, it's easy to be a pussy with a shark charging at you. Stop. Slow down. Slow your breathing, calm yourself.”

I Say:

*Forget that. Only a pussy would want the shark to leave. I like to get my heart rate going as fast as possible, and throw that sharks senses into overdrive. Then I like to start kickin and throwin my hands all over the place (It really gets inside the sharks head). Now, we as humans clearly have an advantage of brainpower over the shark so if you, as you say, have “a pair” then you need to take your mask off to level the playing field. *

You Say: 

“You guys killing these sharks need to grow a pair”

I Say:

*Absolutely right. Don’t kill the shark. You need to learn the game my friends and I play called “grab that remora.” The more sharks around = more remora = better chance to win! Its easy, the one who gets back to the boat with the most remora wins.*

You Say:

“eat what you kill”

I Say:

*Bad advice. I believe it is against the law to harvest a shark by spearing.*

You Say:

“Unless a shark is injured, it's not going to pick a real fight with you”

I Say:

*NOT TRUE BROTHER! If you grab one of those claspers in a heated game of “grab that remora”, then that shark is going to pick a fight with you……believe you me! This however, is still not a time to consider killing the shark. You should, in this situation, take your reg out and start eating your fish. THIS will show the shark that you mean business!*

Now on this one we are pretty close, You Say:

“They will make an initial charge or two, and then disappear”

I Say:

*In those videos they made an initial charge……and then disappeared.*

Dude seriously, lighten up. I don’t think anyone here spends the time, money and effort it takes to dive, to go out and target sharks. Everyone I have ever met on this forum just wants to go fish and share a post on what they caught/saw. I don’t think anyone should be called out as a “pussy.” On that note, im sorry for calling you out the “Three Florida Coasts” thing. I’m sure you meant something else or I’m stupid and didn’t know about another one. If you ever make it out to oysters at the beach on Wednesday nights let me know who you are and I will buy you a beer man. I love talking about spearfishing and hearing other peoples tips/stories. 

Sorry for being so long winded……… not a damn thing on TV worth watching!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Haulin' Ash said:


> Wow man! Strong words for a guy with some pretty wimpy advice of your own for a shark encounter. Now I will admit that you are certainly more experienced in diving than me because QUOTE:
> 
> “I've been on hundreds of spearfishing trips, on all *three* Florida coasts, and in the straights of Florida too”
> 
> ...


lol.


el kabong, in your hundreds of dives and shark encounters, have you never put one down?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr Kabong,

I see you post with vast knowledge. You also take an aggressive stance and disagree OFTEN. You are quite the name caller as well. 

What I don't recall EVER seeing are posts about YOUR dives. Videos from YOUR adventures. Not that I disbelieve that you share in our great sport. I'm just curious as to why we are not saturated with tales of your adventures as much as we are saturated with your wisdom?


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

Now I see. Fending off sharks is so easy even a woman can do it. How many fish is on her stringer, oh wait, she doesn't have one. Her sole attention is on the sharks while you shoot and string. I prefer to dive without a buddy when I'm spearing and I'm pretty task loaded sometimes between shooting, stringing, managing guns and monitoring my computer. While I'm not worried about a direct bite, if my attention is diverted and I get slashed by a shark trying to get my fish, what happens. Possible bleedout, shark food, or just head for the top and fix it. I"m sure this would be fine for you treehuggers out there as humans come second to plants and animals in your world. Go back and listen to my breathing and then tell me how terrified I was. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> Now I see. Fending off sharks is so easy even a woman can do it. How many fish is on her stringer, oh wait, she doesn't have one. Her sole attention is on the sharks while you shoot and string. I prefer to dive without a buddy when I'm spearing and I'm pretty task loaded sometimes between shooting, stringing, managing guns and monitoring my computer. While I'm not worried about a direct bite, if my attention is diverted and I get slashed by a shark trying to get my fish, what happens. Possible bleedout, shark food, or just head for the top and fix it. I"m sure this would be fine for you treehuggers out there as humans come second to plants and animals in your world. Go back and listen to my breathing and then tell me how terrified I was. Thanks for the support guys.


Ok, I admit I was on a rant and not helpful. I think the constant banging of construction outside my office *is driving me insane!* I apologize for my unkind statements.

On a more helpful note...

I often carry several stringers with small (15 lb) lift bags attached. When I see a shark, I send my fish up on a lift bag. So far it has worked every time for me. The sharks swim off once the fish are gone.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love hearing everyone's opinions, it makes for a great read lol. My advice is.........Do what you've got to do to come back safe!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Good to hear whackum. You had me worried for a minute. I don't want to kill a shark as I truly believe they don't want to kill me. I also live boat and send my fish up to avoid confrontation. I get ribbed about my " Christmas tree" rig because of all the reels and lift bags I carry. 

However, I have swam with the fishes long enough to know when that shark means business.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> I love hearing everyone's opinions, it makes for a great read lol. My advice is.........Do what you've got to do to come back safe!


:thumbsup:

and Silent, but Deadly: Don't let the negative comments discourage you from posting more videos. I love seeing everyones videos sharks or no sharks. It challenges me to try and get better with my own video acquisitions and processing. I got a long way to go compared to some I watch.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> ...I also live boat and send my fish up to avoid confrontation. I get ribbed about my " Christmas tree" rig because of all the reels and lift bags I carry...


lol. I've been ribbed a few times myself.

My experience is that the lift bag technique works even better than a SharkShield.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Agreed. ( I know nothing about shark shields) but you lose (lift bag) the fish, you lose the sharks. My only experience that contradicts that is when I was on ascent, middle of the water column and I look right to see this little 3.5' sand bar 10 ft away and closing leisurely. I already sent the fish up minutes earlier. I poked him in the snout and off he went. He probably just wanted to smell my cologne


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> He probably just wanted to smell my cologne


*Irish Spring*: Manly, yes...but sharks like it too!


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually, I am going to change the way I do things. I think first when I shoot a fish, I'll kill him immediately and not let him kick and thrash while I'm swimming or whatever. And I like your bag idea. Do you just let it loose, or let it run up the anchor line? And am I the only one that keeps looking around to see my lift bag trailing like a parachute? I keep snagging it or something to pull it loose.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We don't anchor. We live boat. One or two divers down. Two or three up. Lift bag breaks the surface, boat chases it down. Never fired one up an anchor line so I couldn't tell ya. 

I keep lift bags strapped to the left and right sides of my rec bc (on my side under my elbows). I keep a third clipped below on the left ring of my bc. Never had an accidental deploy. Some guys keep them clipped to their stringers.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> We don't anchor. We live boat. One or two divers down. Two or three up. Lift bag breaks the surface, boat chases it down. Never fired one up an anchor line so I couldn't tell ya.
> 
> I keep lift bags strapped to the left and right sides of my rec bc (on my side under my elbows). I keep a third clipped below on the left ring of my bc. Never had an accidental deploy. Some guys keep them clipped to their stringers.


On my tech gear... Don't even ask. I have so much strapped to me, I could probably produce a lift bag from my ear.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> ...And I like your bag idea. Do you just let it loose, or let it run up the anchor line?


Since we generally live-boat, I shoot the bag up free of the anchor line. The boat picks up the fish when they reach the surface. This can also save time when it is time to board. I often send up extra spear guns, pole spears, etc. on the last bag. 

I keep a lift bag clipped to the top of each stinger and then the stringers are clipped to me.

I have not had sharks or barracuda mess with fish on a bag yet. (knock on wood)



Silent said:


> And am I the only one that keeps looking around to see my lift bag trailing like a parachute? I keep snagging it or something to pull it loose.


To be honest, the way I carry stringers and lift bags can be a hassle. I often leave my stringers dangling and they can snag on stuff. I am thinking about clipping the round ends of the stringers together with a big double-ender and then to a D-ring up high on my shoulder to keep them out of the way. As you will likey come up with a better way to carry them, I would appreciate any tips you can send my way.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I posted my little adventure under the spearfishing portion of the site. I like the fact of having a second gun with the Powerhead on. I also like the idea of using a bag. Can anyone point me to a website to purchase a lift bag that they recommend? 

I will tell you that when I shot my fish, I had no time to do anything. I barely had time to pull him in since it was a long shot. Within seconds, one 7ft Bull was swimming very erratically and fast all around me. Immediately a second and then a third was on the scene. They weren't cruising by like the one in the video in a slow methodical way. They were acting more aggressively like the one he shot. Unfortunately, I shot the fish through the mouth and out the gills which did not fatally injure him hence he continued to flop while I was holding him. My dive buddy ended up fending them off as we surfaced but they followed us all the way to the top. 

I will say, I am not out to get a shark but under the situation I was in, I was overwhelmed by numbers. I would much rather have the option of having a powerhead with me in the event I need to use one than not have a way of defending myself. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I don't expect to ever shoot someone but I have a concealed carry permit and wear a weapon as I desire just in case I ever need it. It's like insurance, you don't plan on crashing your car, but you have it just in case.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Gonzo said:


> I would much rather have the option of having a powerhead with me in the event I need to use one than not have a way of defending myself. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I don't expect to ever shoot someone but I have a concealed carry permit and wear a weapon as I desire just in case I ever need it. It's like insurance, you don't plan on crashing your car, but you have it just in case.


I was thinking that way myself. I conceal carry to defend myself everyehere I go, so why not under water where I probably have a greater chance of being attacked then I do on land. Even though I conceal carry, I don't intentionally go into crime ridden areas. On the other hand, while spearfishing I intentionally place myself in a potentially dangerous environment. Just because I do that, does not mean I should not be allowed to defend myself.


----------

